# Popup Monster



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

*Popup Monster 2006*

I uploaded a short 10 second clip of our popup monster as it was positioned in its scene last Halloween.

http://www.scarefx.com/popup_monster_2006.html


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

he he he ....I'll bet they never saw it coming! Looking at the scene, you just gotta say "ok, here comes another corpse pop-up" Great misdirection Woody! Definitely gives me something to think about when setting up some of my new props.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Love It


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

dave the dead said:


> he he he ....I'll bet they never saw it coming! Looking at the scene, you just gotta say "ok, here comes another corpse pop-up" Great misdirection Woody! Definitely gives me something to think about when setting up some of my new props.


 you got it dave. It worked like a charm.


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

Very nice. You people and your animated props. LOL


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

The misdirection was great. The pop up itself was good too. But my favorite is still that darn coffin. 

I made four of these off of your directions last year. (Last year meaning the week before my party).

Sorry, not to hijack, pop up gets a thumbs up from me. 

Carry on.


----------



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

right on!!! I never seen it coming good scare...


----------

